# Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill Cigar Review - I'd rather eat a bug!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Light wrapper,very smooth. Good draw,nice burn.. too bad it's main flavors were newspaper and rust.Don't get me wrong,I like some other mild cigars...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill Cigar Review - I'd rather eat a bug!


----------

